# uniden smh 400D



## Tweeker

Hello
I am new here to the forum and was wondering if anyone here is familier with the Uniden SMH 400D radio for 150 to 174 MHz. ?
I want to reprogram it for narrow band, 12.5 KHz but cannot find out if it is doable, some sources say yes while others say no.
I have the manual and the software but neither are clear on this, I thought I would ask some experts before I dive in.
Alan


----------



## muleman RIP

DDS or JEV and maybe Slagel could tell you. They play with those a lot.


----------



## Tweeker

Thank-You for the tip
Alan


----------



## muleman RIP

You should do an intro thread and tell folks about yourself. We bitch a lot but nobody bites. Well...not too hard. My name is Bill but most just call me asshole or dear.


----------



## Tweeker

Hello Bill
Good idea about an intro thread, I will do that
Nice to meet you, 
Alan


----------

